# India Becomes First Country to Ban .XXX Domains



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

Source: Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide




> We knew there'd be trouble once ICANN approved the use of .XXX domain suffixes. India will block all URLs ending in .XXX, and plenty more are expected to follow suit. This is exactly why the pornstars didn't want the domain to be approved!



What are your thoughts on this, guys ?


----------



## slugger (Mar 29, 2011)

a highly predictable & cliched reaction - feigning moral uprightness in public while indulging in acts typifying moral pits in private


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2011)

slugger said:


> a highly predictable & cliched reaction - feigning moral uprightness in public while indulging in acts typifying moral pits in private


Brilliantly Put across.

First thing which comes to the mind, is changing the DNS servers.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

slugger said:


> a highly predictable & cliched reaction - feigning moral uprightness in public while indulging in acts typifying moral pits in private


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 29, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> First thing which comes to the mind, is changing the DNS servers.



Will that work ? I'm already using OpenDNS. 

@slugger
Nicely put.


----------



## sparx (Mar 29, 2011)

proxies FTW


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

slugger said:


> a highly predictable & cliched reaction - feigning moral uprightness in public while indulging in acts typifying moral pits in private



Agree.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 29, 2011)

I think we need proxy ...


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 29, 2011)

proxies are slow , won't work. 
anyway no one is forcing companies to switch to .XXX . As long as you~love~.com is running I am happy


----------



## iinfi (Mar 30, 2011)

huge loss to the industry


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 30, 2011)

First the premium price to reserve a domain, now bans. Have to see now how many actually switch to it.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 30, 2011)

I think changing the DNS should work.. because ISOhunt is banned by BSNL and I'm using google's DNS service.. and I'm able to open it without any problems..


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I think changing the DNS should work.. because ISOhunt is banned by BSNL and I'm using google's DNS service.. and I'm able to open it without any problems..


ISOHUNT banned? You sure about that? Was there a a lawsuit?

I'm using google dns currently so can't verify.


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2011)

Sad to read this. Proves that the policy makers do not know what they are doing. Do not know if this is to satisfy ones own moral dilemma or just hypocritical behavior common to India.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2011)

slugger said:


> a highly predictable & cliched reaction - feigning moral uprightness in public while indulging in acts typifying moral pits in private



well said... 
a true indian hypocritical response


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> ISOHUNT banned? You sure about that? Was there a a lawsuit?
> 
> I'm using google dns currently so can't verify.



Isohunt was banned for few months last year. I use BSNL but wasn't able open it even after using OpenDNS. But now it is working again. There was no lawsuit.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 30, 2011)

We don't need pr0n. We made kamasutra or else the entire world would be clueless where goes what .


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> We don't need pr0n. We made kamasutra or else the entire world would be clueless where goes what .



true, all pr0n looks the same now.
step 1. bad conversation
step 2. eat the german food (you know which one)
step 3. kitty play time!!!
step 4. facing the truth
step 5. ???
step 6. profit!!!

i bet the gov think we will abide by their inane rules while they themselves break, twist and convolute the law to suit themselves. they donot know how resourceful and intelligent today's generation is.

tedhi ungli se ghee nikalo (twist the finger to get the fat) applies appropriately here.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2011)

DUMB move. Like there's not going to be porn in other domains.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

When will such moral policing ever stop in India? Politicians and lawmakers will not do anything about rape victims and offenders but will try anything to curb freedom of citizens.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 1, 2011)

this, my friend, is called democracy, which is essentially a monarchy without the coups and with rotating ruling parties.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Completely foolish move. Anyone can just type ***** in google and get what he want there are whole lot of other sites offering this kinda material.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 1, 2011)

hellknight said:


> I think changing the DNS should work.. because ISOhunt is banned by BSNL and I'm using google's DNS service.. and I'm able to open it without any problems..




but i can open without isohunt without any DNS


----------



## tkin (Apr 1, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> but i can open without isohunt without any DNS


No you can't, DNS stands for domain name resolver, when you type a web address a dns server translates the address into an ip address like 192.168.1.1, if you do not specify any dns server, by default you use BSNLs(or whoever your ISP is), google and opendns also run dns server with faster and more accurate resolving, so we use them instead.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

can anyone explain how national level domain restrictions woik? I haz no clue
and what are the good .xxx sites? haha


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> No you can't, DNS stands for domain name resolver, when you type a web address a dns server translates the address into an ip address like 192.168.1.1, if you do not specify any dns server, by default you use BSNLs(or whoever your ISP is), google and opendns also run dns server with faster and more accurate resolving, so we use them instead.



sorry  , i mean i dont have to use google/opendns to open isohunt, i can open isohunt with my default bsnl dns....


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ As I said earlier, it was blocked but now it is again allowed.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll just say one thing, torrent, bwahahahaha


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 5, 2011)

you cant stop us, we are invincible!!!

o official, who resides in bureaucracy,
citizen is my name,
my bill has come, my limit is done,
on bsnl, and too on airtel
give us this day, our daily pr0n, 
and forgive all our downloads, as we forgive those who download more than us.
lead us not into ban-town,
but deliver us from censorship.
JAI MATA DI!!! LETS ROCK!!!


^ the official Rites Of Limit Resetting. praised be the Omnissiah!!!


----------

